# Come and GIG EM



## Tillmanjesse (Oct 10, 2012)

My first gig made of SS 316 nipples and 316 allthread, it work great , just gotta find a place to gig on Sabine Lake.





​


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

awesome!!


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Just make sure all prongs are paralle or else fish will fall off when lifting them.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I tried a few places on Sabine to walk to with little luck. I'm about to have access to a boat. Pm me if you want to give it a try with me one night.


----------

